# 2015 Honda Fit EX Vs 2015 Toyota Prius C Trim 4?



## blueanonalec (Apr 11, 2015)

Should I get 2015 Honda Fit EX Vs 2015 Toyota Prius C Trim 4?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm a three time Prius owner, currently driving the plug in model. My son-in-law has a Fit (2010 I think) and has been happy with it, although it seems noisier than the Prius to me. I guess it might come down to personal preference and purchase price comparison, and how important any fuel economy difference is to you. Good luck, whatever you decide.
BTW, I hope you aren't buying a new car just to Uber.


----------



## blueanonalec (Apr 11, 2015)

I am but also because I need one.


----------



## blueanonalec (Apr 11, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I'm a three time Prius owner, currently driving the plug in model. My son-in-law has a Fit (2010 I think) and has been happy with it, although it seems noisier than the Prius to me. I guess it might come down to personal preference and purchase price comparison, and how important any fuel economy difference is to you. Good luck, whatever you decide.


How much do make a week?


----------



## blueanonalec (Apr 11, 2015)

Is it worth it to get an expensive prius like that?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

blueanonalec said:


> Is it worth it to get an expensive prius like that?


If you see my signature, I do private chauffeuring in my clients' cars. So I'm not putting on the miles or suffering the rapid depreciation I would expect to get driving for Uber. My car is three years old and has only 30K on the odometer.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

blueanonalec said:


> I am but also because I need one.


A general consensus of opinion here on these boards would suggest a two or thee year old car, particularly a standard Prius, for Uber work. The depreciation hit has already been taken, and the car is still economical to operate. Something you may want to consider. If you are just starting out, you can find a lot of helpful info here. Read the advice threads, and be sure you understand the insurance situation.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

The C is smaller than the Fit and more room makes your customers happier, but the Fit will also be more expensive to operate.

Personally I avoided the 4 because I didn't want leather, fake or not, and because finding one without the rim upgrade would have been tough. The big rims on the C lower fuel economy and wreck your turning radius.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

FN, that's impressive mileage you're getting. Over 130k miles between my '04 and '06 I averaged 54 with combined driving at moderate speeds.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> FN, that's impressive mileage you're getting. Over 130k miles between my '04 and '06 I averaged 54 with combined driving at moderate speeds.


Cali weather is ideal for Prii, assuming you don't crank the AC too much. They really don't like the cold.


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

blueanonalec said:


> Is it worth it to get an expensive prius like that?


Not worth it for new, looks like it will run you at a minimum of $19,540. You can get a 1 yr old prius C for $4K less here:
http://www.hertzcarsales.com/Search...eSize=40&pageNumber=1&BUCKETNAME=toyotapriusc


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Hybrid only efficient when a/c off and heat is off. If any of those on you will make same MPG as running gas engine( 24 mpg avg) . How often do you drive without ac or heat ? Me personally couple weeks in april and september. I figured drive hybrid is worthless. 
Best car for uberx is compact car
so the winner is 
Toyota Corolla,
Chevy Cruze,
Ford focus
hyundai accent, elantra
mazda 3 
And yeah never buy a new car for uber, its stupid as f~ck


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

alexey8787 said:


> Hybrid only efficient when a/c off and heat is off. If any of those on you will make same MPG as running gas engine( 24 mpg avg) . How often do you drive without ac or heat ? Me personally couple weeks in april and september. I figured drive hybrid is worthless.


Not even close. Running the AC a lot brings my MPGs down into the low 50s. The heater has little effect on overall MPGs, what matters is what the outside temp is and thus how fast is the engine cooling off. We had a pretty cold winter this year and most of my tanks were still in the upper 40s through the worst of it. Doing Uber actually helps bring the winter average up a bit since the engine always stays warm, it hurts the summer average though as running the AC between trips eats power from the traction battery, overall average still above 50...

Ymmv, some hybrids utilize these functions differently, but in a Prius or PriusC you should easily be able to double that 24 mpg number.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Alexey,
Apparently you are not very familiar with how hybrids work. The AC is electric, so has no major impact on fuel economy. The heater works off engine generated heat, as virtually all cars do, so again, not a major impact. My daughter lives near Cincinnati, (West Chester) and has a rush hour commute of over thirty miles each way. Her Prius averages 48 mpg in winter and 50 in the warmer months. I'm in a much milder climate, and my average for 130k miles was 54 mpg with two Prius hybrids. I like to keep the cabin at about 70 degrees.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Not even close. Running the AC a lot brings my MPGs down into the low 50s. The heater has little effect on overall MPGs, what matters is what the outside temp is and thus how fast is the engine cooling off. We had a pretty cold winter this year and most of my tanks were still in the upper 40s through the worst of it. Doing Uber actually helps bring the winter average up a bit since the engine always stays warm, it hurts the summer average though as running the AC between trips eats power from the traction battery, overall average still above 50...
> 
> Ymmv, some hybrids utilize these functions differently, but in a Prius or PriusC you should easily be able to double that 24 mpg number.


Your numbers right i guess for latest models, But how much did you pay for that car?
Driving you Prius will definitely result in a battery failure and for you consideration it will cost Toyota Prius (3rd generation) - *$3,939 + labor 
After you do math you will realize hybrid is worthless in a long run, unfortunately.....
*


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Alexey,
> Apparently you are not very familiar with how hybrids work. The AC is electric, so has no major impact on fuel economy. The heater works off engine generated heat, as virtually all cars do, so again, not a major impact. My daughter lives near Cincinnati, (West Chester) and has a rush hour commute of over thirty miles each way. Her Prius averages 48 mpg in winter and 50 in the warmer months. I'm in a much milder climate, and my average for 130k miles was 54 mpg with two Prius hybrids. I like to keep the cabin at about 70 degrees.


Apparently you grades in school were not high. If you don`t believe the person who was in school not just for lunch meals , here is helpful link from US government site https://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/hotweather.shtml. Before you reply with stupidity please do a research.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

alexey8787 said:


> Your numbers right i guess for latest models, But how much did you pay for that car?
> Driving you Prius will definitely result in a battery failure and for you consideration it will cost Toyota Prius (3rd generation) - *$3,939 + labor
> After you do math you will realize hybrid is worthless in a long run, unfortunately.....*


http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...brid-battery-reliability-gets-worse/index.htm

http://www.motherearthnews.com/green-transportation/hybrid-car-battery-replacement-zb0z1205zmat.aspx

Not so good on the Honda side, but look at those Prius replacement rates, only 5% of 12 y/o cars had their batteries replaced. The simple fact is that Toyota hybrid batteries are a non-issue and you're spouting garbage anti-Hybrid propaganda from over a decade ago, lies that never stood up to the test of time.

Running the AC does reduce a hybrids fuel economy, but it doesn't cut it in half. I drive a hybrid, I use the AC a lot, look at my Fuelly numbers, it's all there.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

alexey8787 said:


> Your numbers right i guess for latest models, But how much did you pay for that car?
> Driving you Prius will definitely result in a battery failure and for you consideration it will cost Toyota Prius (3rd generation) - *$3,939 + labor
> After you do math you will realize hybrid is worthless in a long run, unfortunately.....*


Just another hybrid hater. Your battery replacement numbers are way off.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Beur said:


> Just another hybrid hater. Your battery replacement numbers are way off.


Just another TROLL
called toyota, official quote from dealer


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Saying driving a Prius will result in battery failure is like saying driving a Corolla will result in engine failure. Prius batteries have been known to last over 400,000 miles. Eventually, with enough driving, any car will experience some kind of failure. Research indeed.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

alexey8787 said:


> Just another TROLL
> called toyota, official quote from dealer


Hybrid Hater: Toyota's hybrid batteries have a standard 8yr/100,000 mile warranty, longer is some states such as California. If the batteries fail prior to warranty expiration there is no cost to the Prius owner.

Replacement of the Prius battery pack is between $2,300 & $2,500 - the price is set by Toyota not the individual dealer.

Driving a Prius does not definitely result in battery failure, my 2004 Prius was still going strong on the original batteries before I traded it in a few weeks ago.

Your scare tactics aren't working here, now go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

OK, you typical american with a hamburger on a shoulder , so here is math lesson.
On one side toyota prius msrp 27 k avg 50 mpg
Other side lets say yaris msrp 17 k avg 35 mpg

Lets say you willing to drive this car for 100k miles
On prius you will use 100o00/50 = 2000 galoons of gas
On yaris/corola you will use 100000/35 = 2857 galons of gas '
So you saving 285 galons which is 2.85*2.50 ( avg galon price in usa ) =7.125 usd ( it could be less in some states 2.19 a gallon)
*
!!So that mean your gas savings are less that what you paid for you hybrid!!*

So now you have an option to drive over 100k miles and face expensive battery replacement and other repairs. Or like in your case trade in and pay again more, which you dumb americans
Now what about regular prius that cost over 35 k??? So keep driving your little piece of junk and every uber pax will say He had a f*cking prius smal piece of junk and i hated it and rated you low.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

A Yaris is the same size as a PriusC. A PriusC is 19-23k if you dont get leather. Your math favors the PriusC, which consequently is also cheaper on maintenance than the Yaris.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Go to intellichoice.com , select a vehicle, then select compare and select the other vehicle. It will break down the 5 year cost of each vehicle, which for Uber drivers is more like a 1-2 year cost.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

topic is about prius c level 4 which 27k real price tag (
$25,695 Total MSRP*) +tax and fee
, No matter what , hybrid is about 10 k expensive that regular engine, so it means you will never cover that extra cost in a long term. 
1-2 year cost ? Are you getting a hybrid for 2 years ? stop being crazy , you should count long term 100k miles. I understand you bought prius c and you brain cant face reality that you wasted all this money, but i am sorry, is TRUE.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

alexey8787 said:


> OK, you typical american with a hamburger on a shoulder , so here is math lesson.
> On one side toyota prius msrp 27 k avg 50 mpg
> Other side lets say yaris msrp 17 k avg 35 mpg
> 
> ...


Once again your math is faulty. Might want to review your numbers.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Beur said:


> Once again your math is faulty. Might want to review your numbers.


Just because you say its faulty it wouldnt change the truth that you cant accept, sorry about luck


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

alexey8787 said:


> Just because you say its faulty it wouldnt change the truth that you cant accept, sorry about luck


One could say the same thing to you. You are entitled to your opinion, but the determination of many studies refute what you are claiming as fact. If we Americans are so dumb, what brought you here?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

alexey8787 said:


> topic is about prius c level 4 which 27k real price tag (
> $25,695 Total MSRP*) +tax and fee
> , No matter what , hybrid is about 10 k expensive that regular engine, so it means you will never cover that extra cost in a long term.
> 1-2 year cost ? Are you getting a hybrid for 2 years ? stop being crazy , you should count long term 100k miles. I understand you bought prius c and you brain cant face reality that you wasted all this money, but i am sorry, is TRUE.


Compare apples to apples, the two cars in the topic are not equivalent trim levels, a PriusC 4 is the equivalent to a Fit EX-L w/nav.

That's MSRP:

$20925 Fit EX-L w/nav
$25695 PriusC 4

A price difference of $4,770...and by your own math you save over $7k just on gas by choosing the PriusC. Once you factor in a battery replacement at the point where the battery might actually need replaced (which it won't) and you still have the PriusC as the cheaper option. Again this is all before the fact that Prius maintenance is outright cheaper than a regular non-hybrid.

I actually like the Fit, in a shorter term/lower mileage situation it would be an excellent option, but when you are talking about a lot of raw miles for as low a cost as possible it's simple fact that nothing beats a Prius. A full time Uber driver can break 50k a year in miles, in this case that makes the PriusC the better option after only a little more than a year.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

alexey8787 said:


> Just because you say its faulty it wouldnt change the truth that you cant accept, sorry about luck


sorry your education failed you. When you understand basic math get to me.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> One could say the same thing to you. You are entitled to your opinion, but the determination of many studies refute what you are claiming as fact. If we Americans are so dumb, what brought you here?


POST # 28 / Older Chauffeur : Bison
Smiles when seeing
Your Canine/Avatar and hopes it's been
O.K. when referring NUberers to Notables
and Well-Knowns in the LA/OC Forum.

Things were proceeding educationally
here until @Smirking Putin Threadjacked!
Perhaps he and @Sour Thing can return
to Mother Gulag sooner than later?


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Compare apples to apples, the two cars in the topic are not equivalent trim levels, a PriusC 4 is the equivalent to a Fit EX-L w/nav.
> 
> That's MSRP:
> 
> ...


You right, topic isnt about that, but i was comparing yaris and prius which is quite similar size or for example corolla.

Bottom line if you choosing between two cars and MSRP greater than 7k you will start getting profit after you drove 100k. Will you keep electrical car over 100K ? Now as far as Electric engine maint is cheaper than regular ... Bring you prius to local Carx and see what they tell ya . LoL


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Beur said:


> sorry your education failed you. When you understand basic math get to me.


any proof or just trolling ?


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> One could say the same thing to you. You are entitled to your opinion, but the determination of many studies refute what you are claiming as fact. If we Americans are so dumb, what brought you here?


Same what brought your parents and grand parents here , but i am sure you still think that Americans originally from America . LoL . And about being stupid its not my opinion only its opinion of entire world.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

alexey8787 said:


> Same what brought your parents and grand parents here , but i am sure you still think that Americans originally from America . LoL . And about being stupid its not my opinion only its opinion of entire world.


Hmmm, the entire world, you say? As of September, 2014 Toyota's worldwide hybrid sales reached 7.05 million. Of that number, some 4.8 million were Prius. Apparently not everyone agrees with you.
Have you not heard of Native Americans?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

alexey8787 said:


> You right, topic isnt about that, but i was comparing yaris and prius which is quite similar size or for example corolla.


The Yaris doesn't even have a trim level that compares to a C 4, when you compare equivalent trim levels the price difference remains similar to the Fit example I used. The price gap continues to favor the Prius at that post 100k mile mark.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> The Yaris doesn't even have a trim level that compares to a C 4, when you compare equivalent trim levels the price difference remains similar to the Fit example I used. The price gap continues to favor the Prius at that post 100k mile mark.


If you are cheap dwarf than Prius is right for you.  
Guys who has a bit of respect to them self and pax would never buy a Popemobile


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Hmmm, the entire world, you say? As of September, 2014 Toyota's worldwide hybrid sales reached 7.05 million. Of that number, some 4.8 million were Prius. Apparently not everyone agrees with you.
> Have you not heard of Native Americans?


Entire world - i was talking about what people think about your people,
Native americans - you talking about poor people that your great nation killed mostly all >) LmaO
Prius eather for woman or for short leg man ( dwarf ) Lmao


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

alexey8787 said:


> If you are cheap dwarf than Prius is right for you.
> Guys who has a bit of respect to them self and pax would never buy a Popemobile


In that case the Yaris has the same issue. Your arguments are seriously one sided.

Lets move to a bigger vehicle then. Toyota Camry LE vs Toyota Camry Hybrid LE. Literally the same vehicle at the same trim level with the hybrid option being just about the only difference. Price difference of around $3800, an even smaller gap than the previous example. MPGs are closer as well, but the hybrid is still going to be the long term winner.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> In that case the Yaris has the same issue. Your arguments are seriously one sided.
> 
> Lets move to a bigger vehicle then. Toyota Camry LE vs Toyota Camry Hybrid LE. Literally the same vehicle at the same trim level with the hybrid option being just about the only difference. Price difference of around $3800, an even smaller gap than the previous example. MPGs are closer as well, but the hybrid is still going to be the long term winner.


Again, in a long term. Can you imagine you car driven 100k miles for Uber on a pothole land ? I dont think you will make it over 100, And again hybrid electrical engine can be only serviced at dealers location with crazy high cost unless you buy additional warranty. We can argue endless, hybrid is not an option for Uber. bottom line. For a personal usage different story
And hybrid camry only goes 39 mpg versus prius 50, with a/c it will go even lower so...


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I live in pothole land.

Most mechanics can deal with Hybrids nowadays.

Dealers aren't crazy expensive, unless you mean compared to having your neighbor Joe do the work...in which case I can see why you don't want him working on a hybrid.

There is a reason why so many people here suggest hybrids, and it's not because they have stock in Toyota.

Stop spreading lies. Your arguments are a decade out of date. No more responses from me on this matter.

Peace out.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> I live in pothole land.
> 
> Most mechanics can deal with Hybrids nowadays.
> 
> ...


From me as well, hard to talk to a Prius owner and convenience him his car isnt great as he thought, plus you simply denied anything i say without counter proof , so Troll is what your name and if you respond you are not a master of your word


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

There was a courier in Florida who drove a Prius over 400,000 miles before trading it for another Prius. He was on the original battery. It is probably safe to say that courier work carrying packages is equivalent to carrying passengers for Uber. The potholes remain the same. When you offer proof of your outlandish statements, perhaps we will find it convenient to try to convince you of your ignorance when it comes to the Prius by offering proof. BTW, I have owned a Toyota Corolla- have you owned a Prius?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I think Alexey was turned down for a Prius, that's the only reasonable answer to his Prius hate.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 28 / Older Chauffeur : Bison
> Smiles when seeing
> Your Canine/Avatar and hopes it's been
> O.K. when referring NUberers to Notables
> ...


Very well put. I would say later then sooner to mother gulag though.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

On second thought, I will offer proof of what I have been saying, just to get the ball rolling. Maybe then ol' Putin will put up or shut up.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

blueanonalec said:


> I am but also because I need one.


No one "needs" a new car. It is a "want". This is even more important if you will be driving Uber/TNC. That's part-time or full-time.

Try to put the "want" in your back pocket and focus on the "need". If you "need" to make and keep the most money driving your capital investment (aka vehicle), which used or certified pre-owned (CPO) vehicle will meet both your personal and professional needs?

Of course, a part of this is also which vehicle you like since you will spend many many hours hopefully sitting on your "wants" and driving the vehicle you "needed" while keeping more of your money.

That's all I got. Sorry for all the " "s


----------



## Robnoxious408 (Apr 1, 2015)

Typing will result in finger failure !!!


----------



## Izatd (Feb 20, 2015)

blueanonalec said:


> Should I get 2015 Honda Fit EX Vs 2015 Toyota Prius C Trim 4?


Definitely get a Toyota Prius. I would not buy the Prius C go with a 3rd generation Prius or the V. Look at used ones with 20k to 40k miles on them, the additional hybrid and drivetrain warranties are transferable and the Prius is known to hit 200k to 400k miles without much trouble with proper maintenance.


----------



## Izatd (Feb 20, 2015)

alexey8787 said:


> Hybrid only efficient when a/c off and heat is off. If any of those on you will make same MPG as running gas engine( 24 mpg avg) . How often do you drive without ac or heat ? Me personally couple weeks in april and september. I figured drive hybrid is worthless.
> Best car for uberx is compact car
> so the winner is
> Toyota Corolla,
> ...


I agree you shouldn't buy new for Uber, really for anything. Hybrids at least the Toyota hybrids do not suffer such a large loss when you use the heat or AC.


----------

